# Smoked Cheese on Pizza



## Little-m (Jun 20, 2019)

I spent a bit of time reading the posts here and my interest is piqued.  I would be most interested to hear from folks who used smoked cheese on pizza.  Could you notice the smoke flavour?  If so, was it strong?  Did it add to the complexity of the pizza ingredients?  What smoked cheese did you use?

Love to hear your responses.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## JJS (Jun 20, 2019)

I have used smoked mozzarella

Did 1 with all smoked mozzarella and it was way strong, now I mix it 2 cups reg mozzarella to 1/2 cup smoked, it’s about perfect


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 20, 2019)

I've used smoked mozzie. Normal cheddar, and pepperjack.

The Mozzie was the weakest of the bunch to me, but it was also a roundy's brand Mozzie, and was only a few hours of cold smoking.

The others were higher quality cheese and longer cold smokes and I definitely could tell they were smoked. Not in an overpowering way, but I find a good smoked cheese to me has a bite to it, comparable to a well aged cheddar..not quite bitter..but strong. It complemented the heavier toppings well. Just sort of help cut through and give a nick backbone to the sauce. <I use a wine spiked sauce>


----------



## cooker613 (Jun 20, 2019)

Last pizza I did I used smoked mozzarella and some smoked  provolone. The smoked flavor of the provolone was stronger. I had smoked them at ~90 degrees for three hours over dust made from the amazen chefs choice pellets. The family loved it.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2019)

I have used smoked mozzarella before. I've tried both fresh and commercial. The fresh took on too much smoke. And while it was tasty on crackers. I didn't care for it on pizza. The commercial, mass produced one was milder. I would guess because it was firmer then the fresh mozzarella. And went well with pepperoni, sausage, and mushrooms on the pizza. I used hickory pellets for 3 hours for both of the cheese.


----------



## Little-m (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks for all the feedback.  Sounds like a mixed bag, so I will tread carefully if I take the plunge.

Mark


----------

